# MKII Kingston worth the money??



## Morgan24

Are the MKII kingston really worth the money looking at the hours put into it and the quality. If you compare the price you can almost get a brand new Tudor Blackbay for the same price as a used Kingston?? Are the watch not a boi overrated??


----------



## powerband

The Black Bay is nice, but it's a very tall watch that sat like a block on my wrist. I also didn't like the lug holes that sat so close to the tip of the lugs and leaving a huge gap towards the body (when a strap is installed). The gilt gold on the Kingston absolutely blows away that on the Black Bay. I personally would buy a used Kingston again over a new BB, even if the prices were the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Morgan24 said:


> Are the MKII kingston really worth the money looking at the hours put into it and the quality. If you compare the price you can almost get a brand new Tudor Blackbay for the same price as a used Kingston?? Are the watch not a boi overrated??


Your posts since joining the forum seem to be limited to the Steinhart forum. Know that the level of craftsmanship, care, quality control of a Mk II is way beyond what Steinhart appears to invest in their watches. When I bought my OBDLC and was active in that forum, there were regular reports of QC issues.

Used Kingstons seem to go for roughly US$2000-2500. I didn't realize the Blackbay was so cheap. Thought it was up in the US$3000+ range. ... You said "almost get a brand new...." The chasm of "almost" could be pretty wide. If you mean you go into an AD and suggest that price range, and they laugh at you, yeah you could say you "almost got" that watch for that price. :-d

...

There have been threads in the past about valuation of the Kingston limited edition. *Search *is your friend; please go read those threads. Tl;dr: if you're buying a Kingston as an investment for wear and later resale, you should understand that this is a fickle market; if you're buying because you love the design and agree that the Kingston might be one of the best *real gilt dial* homages (not painted or printed) to the 6538, *and* only available from collectors, then the "worth the money??" of a given asking price is in your own judgement, no one else's. Go sit on the potty and meditate, your conclusion will be about as sound as ours'....


----------



## JFingers

I asked the same question over 3 years ago. I bought the Kingston. I love it. It's still my favorite watch. I now have MKII Vantage and Key West (white/pepsi) that hasn't left my wrist since I got it. YMMV, but I'm beyond pleased with the MKII's I own.

Blue skies and welcome to the forum!
-only jake


----------



## Plat0

They are worth it.


----------



## ABM001

I had the opportunity to buy a used Black Bay Black and a Kingston Red/Guilt/Date for about the same price. Before deciding I wore a friend's BBB, then took a gamble and bought the Kingston. After having owned and worn it for about a month, I'm glad I bought the Kingston. It feels more comfortable on my wrist and I much prefer the dial and hands. You can chalk up my comment to Buyer's justification, and someone who had the same choice but went with the BBB may say the opposite, but I have no regrets and plan to keep this one for a long time. So for me, coming late to the Kingston party, paying the extra premium for a now discontinued watch was worth it.


----------



## powerband

Also, please don't confuse an MKII project watch with your run-of-the-mill boutique productions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mega

ABM001 said:


> I had the opportunity to buy a used Black Bay Black and a Kingston Red/Guilt/Date for about the same price. Before deciding I wore a friend's BBB, then took a gamble and bought the Kingston. After having owned and worn it for about a month, I'm glad I bought the Kingston. It feels more comfortable on my wrist and I much prefer the dial and hands. You can chalk up my comment to Buyer's justification, and someone who had the same choice but went with the BBB may say the opposite, but I have no regrets and plan to keep this one for a long time. So for me, coming late to the Kingston party, paying the extra premium for a now discontinued watch was worth it.


I was just at a Tudor AD a few days ago and while nice, the gilt on the BB didn't blow me away. Plus I really like a watch to have a date complication. If they ever came out with a Black Bay with Date, I'd defiinitely consider it though. I've thought a lot about trying to pick up a Kingston/Gilt/Date but I think I could only stomach the premium if the watch were in mint (or near mint) condition. This makes picking one up even more difficult. I think this may utimately keep me out of the Kingston because at this point, they are so well-loved that they can be well-worn.


----------



## ABM001

I just wanted to add one more point to my previous comment, but first I'd like to apologize for the double post. Not sure how it happened but it was not meant to be.

I do not see myself as a collector of or apologist for all watches produced by MKII. I have now owned 4 of them: a Blackwater, Vantage, Black Pepsi Key West, and the Kingston. The first two were beautiful watches with incredible wrist presence, but they did not work for me. They have now gone on to new homes where they are appreciated by their new owners.

The Black dialed Pepsi bezeled Key West came to me in new and plastic wrapped condition. It is now my 2nd favorite watch. IMO it looks better than the 6542 GMT made famous in Goldfinger, and after which the KW was modeled. But the watch I reach for every morning is my Kingston. The KW is still in its box waiting for the day when I get bored with the favorite (which may be a long way down the road). Should my wife ever request that I sell one and keep the other, the decision will be easy for me - the Kingston stays!

@Mega, if you are looking for a pristine Kingston with gilt and date, you may well wait for a long time, and the price will be at the high end (or even higher) than the range quote by @Chromejob above. You may be better off finding one in the combination you like, then either replacing the used bracelet with a new one ($100), or sending it to be serviced and brushed/polished. Mine came looking used, but I cleaned, lightly brushed and polished the case and bracelet, and now it looks like a looked after but carefully worn watch. Best of luck to you as you pursue what is to me the nicest looking of all MKII watches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

Being the owner of a Kingston (and loving every bit of it), when Tudor released the Black Bay I went down to the Rolex store in my local city to check it out. I have to say it did look really nice and there is no doubting the quality of it, however the one thing that put me off (and I know it's an individual thing), was the 'snowflake' hands and square indices which didn't seem to fit what is an elegant piece. The Kingston just seemed 'right' in terms of design, proportions and dial & hands.

If the Kingston did not exist, then I've no doubt I would have had a Blackbay by now, however when I compared my Kingston next to the Blackbay in the shop I decided to just keep the Kingston and save my money for something else. But each to their own, some may prefer the Blackbay dial design over the Kingston.

P.S. have to agree with the comments above regarding Bill's attention to detail. It undoubtedly surpases the likes of Steinhart. ( I'm not knocking Steinhart btw as they offer great VFM , it's just Bill's are a little more exclusive with limited numbers, superior finishing and quality control IMO).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Is the MKII Kingston worth the money?

Well, even though I did not owned it or see one in real life, my research seems to indicate yes. I would gladly pay for one brand new, even at the price more than Tudor. No kidding. 

But alas, Kingston was produced many years ago and my watch hobby only started more than 3 years ago. Plus I have a policy of no 2nd hand watch ... :-d


----------



## Plat0

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Plus I have a policy of no 2nd hand watch ... :-d


I remember when I had this same rule...

I'm glad I got over it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Plat0 said:


> I remember when I had this same rule...
> 
> I'm glad I got over it.


Believe me, it was very tempting, on many occasions, to break this rule. But at least to me, it keep me in check.


----------



## mega

ABM001 said:


> @Mega, if you are looking for a pristine Kingston with gilt and date, you may well wait for a long time, and the price will be at the high end (or even higher) than the range quote by @Chromejob above. You may be better off finding one in the combination you like, then either replacing the used bracelet with a new one ($100), or sending it to be serviced and brushed/polished. Mine came looking used, but I cleaned, lightly brushed and polished the case and bracelet, and now it looks like a looked after but carefully worn watch. Best of luck to you as you pursue what is to me the nicest looking of all MKII watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, that's a good tip re: getting a new bracelet and perhaps a light polish. Also thinking about a KW as a way to get the MKII gilt fix, but as beautiful as it is, I'm not sure about wearing a GMT as a daily wear, which then leads me back to the Kingston --- which as d88 notes, just seems "right." BTW, a coke bezel black dial would probably be the way I would go with the pepsi white dial really growing on me.


----------



## Neily_San

Morgan24 said:


> Are the MKII kingston really worth the money looking at the hours put into it and the quality. If you compare the price you can almost get a brand new Tudor Blackbay for the same price as a used Kingston??


Both are wonderful watches. Therefore the easy answer is "buy both". I did and I regret neither. In fact, I am wearing both right now and feel they compliment each other beautifully.

Whichever you choose, you will be happy.

Enjoy
:-D
Neily


----------



## powerband

Neily_San said:


> Both are wonderful watches. Therefore the easy answer is "buy both". I did and I regret neither. In fact, I am wearing both right now and feel they compliment each other beautifully.
> 
> Whichever you choose, you will be happy.
> 
> Enjoy
> :-D
> Neily


On the same arm, or both?

Weird, either way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001

powerband said:


> On the same arm, or both?
> 
> Weird, either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with wearing 2 watches on one arm:
forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?224530-Two-watches-one-arm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San

powerband said:


> On the same arm, or both?
> 
> Weird, either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually go for one on each arm :










I am comfortable with "weird". Of course, I bow to the master of watch-wearing the late, great, indomitable Mr Hayek :










Enjoy your watch(es) !
:-D
Neily


----------



## Pentameter

Yeah they're worth it. If you have doubts that it is worth that much, then it's probably not the right watch for you. The concept of value has to be filtered through your own comfort / criteria. Obviously you are measuring MkII in comparison to Tudor / Rolex. If in your mind only a top brand that everyone knows and will be impressed by can command those prices, then you should stick to those top brands. The avg. joe on the street probably isn't going to notice or be impressed by a Kingston.


----------



## Chromejob

But I met a (new) lady friend a week or so ago, she knew I was into watches, asked me to show her the artistry of the Kingston, which I did, and she enjoyed it. Recognized the beauty of the watch and understood the exclusivity of its very limited production batch.


----------



## mleroux

powerband said:


> The Black Bay is nice, but it's a very tall watch that sat like a block on my wrist. I also didn't like the lug holes that sat so close to the tip of the lugs and leaving a huge gap towards the body (when a strap is installed). The gilt gold on the Kingston absolutely blows away that on the Black Bay. I personally would buy a used Kingston again over a new BB, even if the prices were the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually bought a Tudor Black Bay Black and ended trading it in for an Explorer II. It was a beautiful watch but the proportions of the case and lugs just ate at me over time... If I had the opportunity to chose a Kingston over Tudor Black Black, I would certainly go MKII. But it was nearly impossible to get one at the time, it's all about luck.


----------



## Pentameter

Chromejob said:


> But I met a (new) lady friend a week or so ago, she knew I was into watches, asked me to show her the artistry of the Kingston, which I did, and she enjoyed it. Recognized the beauty of the watch and understood the exclusivity of its very limited production batch.


she sounds like a keeper!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Beauty.... Is in the eye of the Beholder. ;-)


----------



## powerband

Someone just showed with his/her wallet that the Kingston is worth $2600 because one just sold on the sales forum in less than a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

powerband said:


> Someone just showed with his/her wallet that the Kingston is worth $2600 because one just sold on the sales forum in less than a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was actually eyeing that one.... I'm surprised it sold so quickly.


----------



## powerband

powerband said:


> Someone just showed with his/her wallet that the Kingston is worth $2600 because one just sold on the sales forum in less than a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A new Black Bay is a couple hundred dollars more on the gray market, but someone felt the Kingston was the better choice for himself. As someone who purchased and wore both, I feel the same way. The Kingston is the better choice and I would do it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

I was also thinking about it and giving mine to my brother...


----------



## Plat0

powerband said:


> A new Black Bay is a couple hundred dollars more on the gray market, but someone felt the Kingston was the better choice for himself. As someone who purchased and wore both, I feel the same way. The Kingston is the better choice and I would do it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I walked into my local big fancy mall jeweler that is also a Rolex AD and they mistook my Kingston for a Tudor BBH. I took it off to show them and they were amazed at the quality and the crisp beauty of the gilt. I walked in to get my 114060 sized as I am going to test drive it for the next couple of weeks to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## ABM001

The listing for the Kingston was for a Plank edition with all parts included, and everything still in factory wrappings. It had never been worn so I can see why it commanded such a premium price. However, a non-plank version that has been worn regularly will most likely not fetch such a high price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

That's true, but my point still stands. New or used, a Kingston from a boutique watchmaker or a Black Bay from a big watch-house -- some would choose a watch from a small and comparatively unknown maker. Says a lot about the Kingston that's sitting at a very busy and crowded price point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: I believe that price was about right if the description is accurate - I paid a price like that for an un-molested plank kit a couple of years ago.... b-)

:think: I think *We** know that the Kingston is truly "special" and "unique" - Nothing else combines those Fabulous Features with that size and overall appeal. :think:

|>|>

_(*Those of us who have had the good fortune to handle and admire the Kingston in person....)_ ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

A BNIB, mint Kingston plank kit with all the plank kit trimmings and maybe a partridge in a pear tree, for US$2600? "Hoo doggy, Jethro...." That, friends, is not a bad deal at all. I'd like to see Tudor give you that kinda kit at any price.


----------



## ABM001

Since the Kingston is a limited edition watch with no additional samples being produced, its value should continue to appreciate. The market (along with some hype) will determine how high it will go, but I would not expect the prices to fall, unless it is for well used or damaged examples.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgan24

It is difficult to say anything about how a price on a watch will be in the future. I think the Kingston is one of the most beautiful watches I have seen. But is it a good investmen?? I think not!! It is already more than twice the price anyone paid from brand new. If your watch is a Rolex, Omega, Panerai.. etc. most people will know you paid big bucks for this watch.... It is a big "brand" with all the benefits of resale and service. Only watch "nerds" understand why you would pay 2000-2500$ for a Rolex "copy" with a standard ETA movement and no business man or someone seeking for recognition will never ever pay big bucks for a "copy". Still I am one of those "fools" who would love to own one of these watches... ; ) But try to explain it to my girlfriend... good luck....


----------



## mleroux

The non quick set hour hand on this movement just ruins it for me. Went with a 16570 that wasn't that much more than what some planck Key West owners were asking for (laughable prices) and the Rolex will always hold its value far better.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

mleroux said:


> The non quick set hour hand on this movement just ruins it for me. Went with a 16570 that wasn't that much more than what some planck Key West owners were asking for (laughable prices) and the Rolex will always hold its value far better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Not that much more? How much are talking because a quick inquiry shows a massive distance between price points.


----------



## mleroux

I've seen 16570's go for $3600 and initially planck owners were asking $3000. The prices have settled since then, however.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

mleroux said:


> The non quick set hour hand on this movement just ruins it for me. Went with a 16570 that wasn't that much more than what some planck Key West owners were asking for (laughable prices) and the Rolex will always hold its value far better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yea I missed my opportunity to preorder and I'm somewhat kicking myself. Spend 1200 on a plank key west and sell it for 3k+ . I have seen a couple going for 2300 for the plank kit unworn. That seems more reasonable than some of the listings tho. I personal would entertain 2k for a plank kit. I mean 60% profit should be enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

mleroux said:


> I've seen 16570's go for $3600 and initially planck owners were asking $3000. The prices have settled since then, however.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


A 16570 is not a rollie model the approximates a Kingston. 5513 is closer, 16610 is closer...not $3k watches. Kingston planks go for ~$2500.


----------



## mleroux

mlb212 said:


> A 16570 is not a rollie model the approximates a Kingston. 5513 is closer, 16610 is closer...not $3k watches. Kingston planks go for ~$2500.


Was referring to Key West planks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Hm....


----------



## spartan6

So briefly put, I have purchased both and kept the Kingston. The weight, wear and dimensions just fit my wrist better. Tudor BB was a little heavy, and the lug placement with the NATO always looked odd and tall.

both great watches. I always wonder what drives the asking price in the resale market?


----------



## Chromejob

spartan6 said:


> So briefly put, I have purchased both and kept the Kingston. The weight, wear and dimensions just fit my wrist better. Tudor BB was a little heavy, and the lug placement with the NATO always looked odd and tall.
> 
> both great watches. I always wonder what drives the asking price in the resale market?


Same thing that drives relationships: lust, love, and logistics (timing).


----------



## Morgan24

So I end up buying the Kingston insted of the Tudor BB Black. Had it for alimost three months and I simply love that watch. Wear it every day.. ; ))


----------



## Chromejob

Very nicely suited strap. 

P.S. And a Tudor BB couldn't scratch that vintage Goldfinger 6538 itch like this beauty does.


----------



## grayhulk

Absolutely.. Fantastic watch 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Beauty.... Is in the eye of the Beholder. ;-)


Great quote.

I just placed a button to buy a Kingston after months of searching.  
There is small issue I would look for your help in this forum. 
Mine has red triangle and minutes makers. In basic, I prefer the SILVER triangel and WITHOUT minutes makers (BOND bezel), 
Is there anyone here as plank kit who can sell me the BOND bezel or sell me the Kingston case with bond bezel. Thanks all!


----------



## sevens

Morgan24 said:


> So I end up buying the Kingston insted of the Tudor BB Black. Had it for alimost three months and I simply love that watch. Wear it every day.. ; ))
> View attachment 10908297


Great choice. 
I am still considering if the Kingston going well with C3 lume or BGW9 lume.


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> Great quote.
> 
> I just placed a button to buy a Kingston after months of searching.
> There is small issue I would look for your help in this forum.
> Mine has red triangle and minutes makers. In basic, I prefer the SILVER triangel and WITHOUT minutes makers (BOND bezel),
> Is there anyone here as plank kit who can sell me the BOND bezel or sell me the Kingston case with bond bezel. Thanks all!


That isn't what the plank kits were for, though I recall one came up for sale.

Use WatchRecon, but frankly ... if the Bond bezel is what you want, you'll need to keep an eye out for one. You'll be able to easily resell the one you got.


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> That isn't what the plank kits were for, though I recall one came up for sale.
> 
> Use WatchRecon, but frankly ... if the Bond bezel is what you want, you'll need to keep an eye out for one. You'll be able to easily resell the one you got.


Thanks. But I prefer to buy an additional bezel . May be I want to change after long use. It is like a fresh wind when I change bezel/


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> Thanks. But I prefer to buy an additional bezel . May be I want to change after long use. It is like a fresh wind when I change bezel/


Good luck with that. The Kingston was LE, with very few plank owner kits provided * as spares for the original owner*. Buying just a spare bezel will be like procuring water from the moon.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Chromejob said:


> Good luck with that. The Kingston was LE, with very few plank owner kits provided * as spares for the original owner*. Buying just a spare bezel will be like procuring water from the moon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I don't think there is much water on the moon.


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> Good luck with that. The Kingston was LE, with very few plank owner kits provided * as spares for the original owner*. Buying just a spare bezel will be like procuring water from the moon.
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Should I take all plank kit part LOL ))


----------



## Sdengr

About to ship my Kingston off to a private buyer, but I'd be lying if I said I won't miss it. Probably one of the most good looking watches I've ever owned, and as with all MKII the quality isn't anything to laugh at. If you get a chance to snag one I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> Great quote.
> 
> I just placed a button to buy a Kingston after months of searching.
> There is small issue I would look for your help in this forum.
> Mine has red triangle and minutes makers. In basic, I prefer the SILVER triangel and WITHOUT minutes makers (BOND bezel),
> Is there anyone here as plank kit who can sell me the BOND bezel or sell me the Kingston case with bond bezel. Thanks all!





sevens said:


> Thanks. But I prefer to buy an additional bezel . May be I want to change after long use. It is like a fresh wind when I change bezel/





sevens said:


> Should I take all plank kit part LOL ))


If I understand your question, Yes, you should find a plank kit with the spare bezel you want, make the swap, and keep it all together. IIRC, some replacement parts for the Kingston were not expected to be available, so plankowners received a kit to keep the watch maintained as an heirloom.

A forum user is offering plank kit #11 on the Sales Corner, including the Bond bezel you desire, along with spare dial with date window, etc, etc. Honestly, I didn't realize it was on offer when I replied. That's the item you want to buy. I'm sure a good watchmaker can do the bezel swap for you. And a Kingston with complete plank kit will IMHO hold its value much better than higher numbered watches without.

If you look back in the forum, there was active speculation on the investment and resale value of Kingstons after the series of 300 was complete - and there was a repeat discussion for the Key West, naturally - with many saying the prices would drop dramatically. I'm pleased to see that it hasn't been the case. They are holding their value. It's a fine watch. If I didn't have two, I'd be tempted to trade up to a plank kit, probably wouldn't additionally cost me,&#8230; well, much more than I paid for my Kingstons originally.

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> If I understand your question, Yes, you should find a plank kit with the spare bezel you want, make the swap, and keep it all together. IIRC, some replacement parts for the Kingston were not expected to be available, so plankowners received a kit to keep the watch maintained as an heirloom.
> 
> A forum user is offering plank kit #11 on the Sales Corner, including the Bond bezel you desire, along with spare dial with date window, etc, etc. Honestly, I didn't realize it was on offer when I replied. That's the item you want to buy. I'm sure a good watchmaker can do the bezel swap for you. And a Kingston with complete plank kit will IMHO hold its value much better than higher numbered watches without.
> 
> If you look back in the forum, there was active speculation on the investment and resale value of Kingstons after the series of 300 was complete - and there was a repeat discussion for the Key West, naturally - with many saying the prices would drop dramatically. I'm pleased to see that it hasn't been the case. They are holding their value. It's a fine watch. If I didn't have two, I'd be tempted to trade up to a plank kit, probably wouldn't additionally cost me,&#8230; well, much more than I paid for my Kingstons originally.
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


Many thanks!!!
I saw plank kit #11 on the market several days before but cannot afford that price range.


----------



## sevens

My first Kingston is IN TRANSIT. 
Mine has BGW9 lume. 
Anyone who has both BGW9 and C3 lume can raise opinion if which one is better in flesh ?


----------



## Chromejob

Which is better? Aw c'mon. Everyone has their own personal taste and opinion. Why not just form your own&#8230;



















\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> Which is better? Aw c'mon. Everyone has their own personal taste and opinion. Why not just form your own&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


Because I have never owned any of Kingston in real


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Chromejob said:


> Which is better? Aw c'mon. Everyone has their own personal taste and opinion. Why not just form your own&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


Well, I like the vintage green lume more, but with red triangle bezel, for the Kingston.


----------



## sevens

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, I like the vintage green lume more, but with red triangle bezel, for the Kingston.


I have the Nassau with C3 lume. But catch and release


----------



## sevens

Kingston says hello


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> Kingston might be one of the best *real gilt dial* homages (not painted or printed) to the 6538, *and* only available from collectors, then the "worth the money??" of a given asking price is in your own judgement, no one else's. Go sit on the potty and meditate, your conclusion will be about as sound as ours'....


I still dont understand what is different between "gilt" and "painted" or "printed". 
If you have more information, please kindly explain. Thanks.


----------



## Chromejob

There are discussions in the Kingston and Key West design threads. Look for mentions of Stefano Mazzariol's blog, he has some discussion of it, but I can't remember which watch he was writing about when he detailed the method. The albino 6542 maybe?

http://stefanomazzariol.blogspot.com/search?q=galvanic

http://stefanomazzariol.blogspot.com/2010/02/rolex-gmt-master-ref-6542-albino.html

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## sevens

Chromejob said:


> There are discussions in the Kingston and Key West design threads. Look for mentions of Stefano Mazzariol's blog, he has some discussion of it, but I can't remember which watch he was writing about when he detailed the method. The albino 6542 maybe?
> 
> -STEFANO MAZZARIOL BLOG-: Risultati di ricerca per galvanic
> 
> -STEFANO MAZZARIOL BLOG-: Rolex GMT-MASTER ref .6542 ALBINO
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


The blog seems complicated :S
Do you just remember the key content ? 
Is the dial plated all gold layer and then they make the glossy black after ? 
Or base on the black, they plated the gold index/ Thanks!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

I have the tudor black bay which is a fabulous watch but I think the Kingston is a bit more exclusive.


----------



## Chromejob

sevens said:


> The blog seems complicated :S
> Do you just remember the key content ?
> Is the dial plated all gold layer and then they make the glossy black after ?
> Or base on the black, they plated the gold index/ Thanks!


Read the second page I linked to. That's the article in which he describes the process.



Chromejob said:


> http://stefanomazzariol.blogspot.com/search?q=galvanic
> 
> http://stefanomazzariol.blogspot.com/2010/02/rolex-gmt-master-ref-6542-albino.html
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## LifeTrekker

To answer the OP's question, (which he'll probably never read since this is a zombie thread) but for me, the Kingston was definitely worth it. After Fullers1845 loaned me his last year for about a month, I fell in love and just had to have one. I paid a little over $2K for mine here in the sales forum a few months back, and felt I got a fair deal.

I like the Black Bay Black, but the gilt relief dial on the Kingston is to die for. There really is no comparison to a printed dial. If you get a chance to own one, if only for a while, do it. You will not be sorry.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

LifeTrekker said:


> To answer the OP's question, (which he'll probably never read since this is a zombie thread) but for me, the Kingston was definitely worth it. After Fullers1845 loaned me his last year for about a month, I fell in love and just had to have one. I paid a little over $2K for mine here in the sales forum a few months back, and felt I got a fair deal.
> 
> I like the Black Bay Black, but the gilt relief dial on the Kingston is to die for. There really is no comparison to a printed dial. If you get a chance to own one, if only for a while, do it. You will not be sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I know, bro, yes, Kingston gilt dial is to die for.


----------



## Morgan24

What is a zombie thread??


----------



## Chromejob

A thread from the past that has not been posted to in a while. I.e. "raising a topic from the graveyard." 

Or ….a thread that just won't die.


----------



## supersmitty

Funny this popped to the top... as I'm seriously considering a 79220N... and would likely flip my Kingston to cover it 
First world problems


----------



## jupiterfang

I will go blackbay, but man, you have to make the decision they look completely different to me. one is more classic and one is a modernized submariner


----------



## 24watchOC

Contributing some pics for thoughts


----------



## sevens

it will depend ^^

IMG_4079 by Duc Phan Viet, trên Flickr


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Without a doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjones3

In my view Bills handiwork and attention to detail are worth every penny, and worth the wait in the case of the 300 and the Kingston. 

I haven’t kept all my MKIi’s over the years, but I have enjoyed them all 

Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatclay

I agree the Kingston tops the original BB, but a more fair comparison may be the newer 58. Anyone have both?


----------



## WastedYears

whatclay said:


> I agree the Kingston tops the original BB, but a more fair comparison may be the newer 58. Anyone have both?


I don't have the BB58, but I was able to compare both watches side-by-side at an AD and came away preferring my Kingston. The BB58 is nice, but the gilt on the Kingston has it beat and I am not big on the gold bezel markings on the BB58.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

WastedYears said:


> I don't have the BB58, but I was able to compare both watches side-by-side at an AD and came away preferring my Kingston. The BB58 is nice, but the gilt on the Kingston has it beat and I am not big on the gold bezel markings on the BB58.


The snowflake hands is too big for my taste

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan_t

I have both the BB58 and Kingston (for a few months now). I wear both a few times a week.
If I had to get rid of one, it wouldn't be the Kingston.


----------



## Angler

The MKII's are very nice looking watches. My curiosity as to what exactly a MKII was....brought me to this thread. The Tudors have always seemed bulky, heavy, thick watches that would let you know that something was on your wrist. I prefer Titanium watches to counter such bulk. This thread will cause me to take a hard look at MKII. Thanks for all your praise of this brand.


----------



## HAR

IMHO, not worth the money. Better get a Tudor BB 58 with a propietary COSC certified movement with 72 hours of power reserve.


----------



## WastedYears

HAR said:


> IMHO, not worth the money. Better get a Tudor BB 58 with a propietary COSC certified movement with 72 hours of power reserve.


Not saying the Tudor isn't a better watch overall, but the Kingston's gilt dial sh*ts all over the BB58 dial. I was able to compare my Kingston side by side to a BB58 back when they first came out, and to my eyes at least it was very clear which watch had the higher quality dial.


----------



## Ichiran

WastedYears said:


> Not saying the Tudor isn't a better watch overall, but the Kingston's gilt dial sh*ts all over the BB58 dial. I was able to compare my Kingston side by side to a BB58 back when they first came out, and to my eyes at least it was very clear which watch had the higher quality dial.


It all depends on which aspects of a watch matter the most to you...

The Kingston's true gilt dial, bezel, crown, mercedes hand, lighter bracelet, and slightly thinner midcase are all more historically accurate (and more beautiful, to me). It will likely cost less to service.

The BB58 has the Tudor brand name, chronometer movement, superior crystal, and higher quality case machining/finishing plus a beefier bracelet with more robust clasp.

I personally view both of these watches as homage pieces and therefore I'd rather have the Kingston - this is how I ended up with the Key West (didn't have the patience to wait for a Kingston with the right specs and condition for me).

If you are someone who is anti-homage and yet doesn't view the BB58 as a homage (I think a lot of people fall into this category), then the BB58 would probably seem like the obvious choice if the extra money isn't a problem.


----------

